# نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس



## مسلمة مصرية (26 مايو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بماذا ينصح الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة مثلا ؟*


----------



## Raymond (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بماذا ينصح الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة مثلا ؟*



اقرأي سفر ايوب في العهد القديم و شوفي حتطلعلي بايه من السفر ده و من حكاية ايوب


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



Raymond قال:


> اقرأي سفر ايوب في العهد القديم و شوفي حتطلعلي بايه من السفر ده و من حكاية ايوب



حضرتك تذكر باختصار يكون افضل وهل تلتزمون بالعهد القديم ام بالعهد الجديد
وشكرا


----------



## Raymond (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> حضرتك تذكر باختصار يكون افضل وهل تلتزمون بالعهد القديم ام بالعهد الجديد
> وشكرا



يعني احنا بنقرا قرأنكم و بنفحصه و نمحصه و بنقرا التفاسير و انتوا مستكترين تقروا كتابنا ؟

طب جايين هنا ليه ؟ علشان تعملوا كوبي و باست ؟

الكتاب المقدس معناه العهد القديم و العهد الجديد .. اما الانجيل فهو العهد الجديد .. و التوراة هو العهد القديم ... و نحن كتابنا المقدس عبارة عن الكتابين التوراة و الانجيل أي العهد القديم و العهد الجديد


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *بماذا ينصح الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة مثلا ؟*


 
كارثة او مصيبة للذات ( انا ) ام للغير ( الناس الأخرى ) ؟


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الركمن الرحيم

حضرتك لم تجيبنى عن الذى ينصح به الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> كارثة او مصيبة للذات ( انا ) ام للغير ( الناس الأخرى ) ؟



لك شخصيا مثلا


----------



## Raymond (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> بسم الله الركمن الرحيم
> 
> حضرتك لم تجيبنى عن الذى ينصح به الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة


 
يا ستي اقري سفر ايوب و شوفي حتطلعي منه بايه .. و حتلاقي فيه اجابة سؤالك ..
انتي مش عايزة تقري ليه ؟ 
ثم الاخ روك سألك سؤال جاوبي عليه " المصيبة للذات ام للغير؟"
*# ................. #*


----------



## صوت الرب (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

كلام الحبيب Raymond كلام رائع و صحيح
فسفر أيوب يذكر لنا قصة أيوب الذي جربه ألله
و يذكر لنا كيف واجه أيوب المصائب التي حلت عليه
فاستفيدي من قراءة هذا السفر و تذكري قول أيوب عندما
واجهته مصيبة :-
 وَقَالَ: عُرْيَاناً خَرَجْتُ مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي وَعُرْيَاناً أَعُودُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. الرَّبُّ أَعْطَى وَالرَّبُّ أَخَذَ فَلْيَكُنِ اسْمُ الرَّبِّ مُبَارَكاً.


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> لك شخصيا مثلا


 
علمنا الصبر و الصلاة كما ذكر في 

متى 24
[Q-BIBLE] 
13 وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 

[/Q-BIBLE]

رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 3 
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً فِي الضِّيقَاتِ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً 
[/Q-BIBLE]

رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 12 
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَِّيْقِ مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ 
[/Q-BIBLE]


تستطيعين قراءة سفر أيوب على الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Job/


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بماذا ينصح الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة مثلا ؟*




الله رؤوف على ابنائه
[Q-BIBLE]
1Co 10:13 لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية. ولكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا.
[/Q-BIBLE]

ويدعونا أن نكون صابرين بالتمسك بالوصايا
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 14:12 هنا صبر القديسين. هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وإيمان يسوع.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
Mic 7:7 ولكنني أراقب الرب أصبر لإله خلاصي. يسمعني إلهي.
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

* [ 2 إحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ، 
3 عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً. 
4 وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ. 
5 وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ ] 

رسالة يعقوب الإصحاح الأول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بماذا ينصح الكتاب المقدس إذا حدث لأحد كارثة أو مصيبة مثلا ؟*



*أنظري أختنا العزيزة
إن وقع إنسان فى ضيقة فيكون هذا لأمرين
إما أن سلوك هذا الإنسان سلوك خاطئ, وحينئذ على هذا الإنسان أن يندم على ما فعله ويتوب ويمتنع عن سلوكه هذا, والكتاب المقدس يقول فى هذا الأمر: إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يو  1 :  9)
وعلى هذا الإنسان حينئذ أن يلجأ للصلاه ويتواصل مع خالقه ليعينه من الخروج من المأزق الذي وقع فيه بسبب آثامه

الأمر الأخر, وهو كما حدث لأيوب, فأيوب لم يخطئ, فحسده الشيطان وافتري عليه, فسمح الله للشيطان أن يصيبه بالبلايا ليتبرر أيوب أكثر ولتظهر أمانته فى علاقته مع الله وصلاح أعماله
وكما قال لك الأخوة, سفر أيوب مثال للإنسان المُبتلى وكيف يتصرف فى مواجهة المصائب
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك وليملئ نور المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك *


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنظري أختنا العزيزة
> إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يو  1 :  9)
> *


*ما ذكرته حضرتك جيد ولكن لمن تعترفون بخطاياكم ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *ما ذكرته حضرتك جيد ولكن لمن تعترفون بخطاياكم ؟*


 

*الإعتراف بالخطايا لله *

*وأرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *

*لكي لا تحذف المشاركات المخالفة*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



fredyyy قال:


> *الإعتراف بالخطايا لله *
> 
> *وأرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *
> 
> *لكي لا تحذف المشاركات المخالفة*



الاستاذ صوت صارخ هو الذى خرج عن الموضوع فلماذا لم تحذف مشاركته ؟ 
كنت أسأل عن وصية الكتاب المقدس عند المصائب و الشدائد فأجابنى عن الاعتراف بالخطايا


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما زال سؤالى مطروح أين وصية الله لكم من الكتاب المقدس بالصبر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> الاستاذ صوت صارخ هو الذى خرج عن الموضوع فلماذا لم تحذف مشاركته ؟
> كنت أسأل عن وصية الكتاب المقدس عند المصائب و الشدائد فأجابنى عن الاعتراف بالخطايا



*وأجاتي كانت رد لسؤالك, لكن يبدو أنك لم تفهمي ما أريد قوله*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *ما زال سؤالى مطروح أين وصية الله لكم من الكتاب المقدس بالصبر *


 


*رومية 12 : 12 *
*فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَِّيْقِ مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ*

*الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصي بالصبر *

*لكنه يمدح الذين يصبرون في الضيق *

*فهذة ليست وصيه لكنها سلوك يصدر بمحبة من المؤمنين*

*بفضل وجودهم قيريبين من كلمة الله وإتكالهم الكلي عليه*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصي بالصبر 

لكنه يمدح الذين يصبرون في الضيق 

وكيف يصبر الناس فى الضيق دون ان يأتيهم توجيه بذلك 
عندما كان الكتاب المقدس هو دستور حياتكم لزم من ذلك أن يرشدكم كيف تتصرفون فى المواقف التى ستواجهكم ولا ينتظر حتى يقع موقف ويصبر ناس ويقنط آخرين ثم يمدح الذين صبروا  أليس كذلك  ؟*


----------



## challenger (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*أهلا ً أختي مسلمة مصرية :
مارأيك بهذه الآيات  :
انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاصْبِرْ لَهُ وَلاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الَّذِي يَنْجَحُ فِي طَرِيقِهِ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ الْمُجْرِي مَكَايِدَ. ( مزامير 37 )

 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاصْحُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. احْتَمِلِ الْمَشَقَّاتِ. اعْمَلْ عَمَلَ الْمُبَشِّرِ. تَمِّمْ خِدْمَتَكَ.( تيموثاوس 4 : 2 )

نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَان ( أي مُقتدين به )ِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ. ( العبرانيين 12 : 2 )

فَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الَّذِي احْتَمَلَ مِنَ الْخُطَاةِ مُقَاوَمَةً لِنَفْسِهِ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لِئَلاَّ تَكِلُّوا وَتَخُورُوا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ. ( العبرانيين 12 : 3 )


*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *وكيف يصبر الناس فى الضيق دون ان يأتيهم توجيه بذلك *


 

*الصبر لا يأتي بالتوجيه *

*فالمؤمن المسيحي في مدرسة الله يتعلم الصبر ويتدرب عليه ثم يمارسة*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *عندما كان الكتاب المقدس هو دستور حياتكم *



*الكتاب المقدس كان دستورنا وهو الآن دستورنا وسيبقى دستورنا *



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *يرشدكم كيف تتصرفون فى المواقف التى ستواجهكم ولا ينتظر حتى يقع موقف ويصبر ناس ويقنط آخرين ثم يمدح الذين صبروا أليس كذلك ؟*




*لا لا لا ليس كذالك *

*لن تفهمي معني الصبر في المسيحية وأنتِ لا تعرفي الله الحي *

*فالله يسكن في قلوب المؤمنين بالروح القدس *

*ويرشدنا كل حين كيف نتصرف *

*لأنه ليس إله مطبوع على ورق ... لكنه حي وساكن فينا لذا نعرفه*


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

بعد هذه النصوص كلها و تطلبين دليل؟
يا اخت بكل صراحة هل انت تسألين لكي تعرفي الاجابة ام تريدين المماطلة فقط؟


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 أستاذ فريدى لماذا تحكم حضرتك أنى لا أعرف الله الحى أعرف أن (اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ )

 أستاذ challenger أتى بالنصوص  وأوضح أن هناك وصايا بالصبر مع أنى لا اعرف هذا الكلام  هو وحى من الله عندكم أم من الذى أوصى به ولكن  قلت حضرتك أن الصبر لا يأتى بالتوجيه لماذا التناقض ؟  *


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*# ..................... #*

*حرر بواسطة fredyyy*
 

*# ..................... #

**الموضوع عن الصبر *

*نرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *أستاذ فريدى لماذا تحكم حضرتك أنى لا أعرف الله الحى أعرف أن (اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ )*


 

*لأن الذي يعرف الله الحي يفهم كلامه المُحي *

*وتظهر عليه مظاهر نوال الحياة فعدم فهمك يدل على عدم معرفتك لله *

*ونحن ُنمارس الصبر في الإجابة على أسئلتك *

*ولولا هذا الصبر لما بقيتي معنا في المنتدى*

*وإذا كنتي جادة أفصحي عن سبب سؤالك عن الصبر *


----------



## challenger (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*أختي مسلمة مصرية :
يقول المسيح : من لا يحمل صليبه و يتبعني فلا يستحقني .

هل تعلمين أن هذه العبارة تعطى محاضرات فيها بالكنيسة !
و هي وصية صريحة من المسيح بأن من لا يحتمل و يصبر كما صبر هو آلام الصليب فلن يكون مستحقا ً للخلاص .

فإن كنت تعترضين على ما سبق ( مع أنى لا اعرف هذا الكلام هو وحى من الله ) 
 أظن أن هذه أوضح بكتير أختي الكريمة و هي من فم المسيح (( قول الحق )) *


----------



## geegoo (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

ما معني أن يسأل احد عن ايات من الكتاب المقدس تخص موضوع معين ... ثم يقول لا اعرف ان كانت وحيا ام لا ؟


> " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم "


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أستاذ فريدى حضرتك قلت أن الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصى به و أستاذ شالينجر ذكر ما فيه وصايا بالصبر أسأل لماذا هذا التناقض ؟*


----------



## My Rock (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *أستاذ فريدى حضرتك قلت أن الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصى به و أستاذ شالينجر ذكر ما فيه وصايا بالصبر أسأل لماذا هذا التناقض ؟*


 

يا اخت لماذا تقويل الغير و الكذب؟
الاخ فريدي لم يقل ان الله لا يأمر الصبر بل قال ان الصبر ليس بالتوجيه
فالله لا يجبر احد على الصبر لكن يعلمنا الصبر في الشدائد و يأملنا بالنصرة بعد الصبر

سؤالك البسيط اجبنا عليه اكثر من مرة و باكثر من نص
يبقى اللف و الدوران ايه معناه؟
سألتي اين الصبر و اجبنا بالشواهد

و بعدين؟ عايزه ايه تاني؟


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستاذ ماى روك على أى أساس  تتهمنى بالكذب سبحان الله
هلا قرأت المشاركات كلها قبل الحكم على الآخرين والإساءه لهم  ؟
 هذا هو نص مشاركة أستاذ فريدى *

*الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصي بالصبر *


*والآن أسأل عن سبب التناقض 
وعجبا لمن يسئ ولا يعتذر *


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *هذا هو نص مشاركة أستاذ فريدى *
> 
> *الله لا يأمر بالصبر أو يوصي بالصبر *
> 
> ...


 

*معلش هطول بالى عليكِ تاني ... وهصبر على كلامك الإستفزازي*

*عدم فهمك للتعليقات وتصورها بأنها تناقض يرجع لأنكِ لستِ إبنة لله*

*أولاد الله الحقيقيين في علاقة أبوية حُبية ترقى فوق أسلوب إصدار الأوامر *
*(حتى لو تصورها البعض أوامر)*

*فأقوال الآب السماوي ليست لأولاده أوامر ولكنها شركة فكرية تسمو فوق الأوامر*

*فيها نعمل مشيئة الله حباً في أقواله التي تروق لنا وليس خوفاً من عقابه *

*فالعلاقة بين الله والمؤمنين هي علاقة آب لبنيه داخل دائرة أولاد الله *

*والذي ليس إبن لله لن يرى أقوال الله لأولاده بهذا المنظور السامي *


**** هل حاولتي أن تتكلمي لله كالآب السماوي لكِ *** *​ 

*ستعرفي إن حاولتي أن الله ليس عنه أوامر لكن فيض مشاعر دافئة نحو أولاده*​


----------



## My Rock (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> *أستاذ ماى روك على أى أساس تتهمنى بالكذب سبحان الله*
> *هلا قرأت المشاركات كلها قبل الحكم على الآخرين والإساءه لهم ؟*
> *هذا هو نص مشاركة أستاذ فريدى *
> ...


 
ما قلنا الله لا يغصب الصبر على احد و الصبر ليس فرضاً 
بل هو خيار ناخذ بركة من ممارسته

فهمتي و لا نعيد؟


----------



## challenger (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*أختي مسلمة مصرية الصبر ليس فريضة أو أمر واجب على الجميع !

أرجو أن تكوني فهمت معنى كلام الأخ fredyyy .

شكرا ً لك لأن ذلك دليل أنك تقرأين و تحاولين الفهم . ​*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​** أستاذ challenger فى بداية كلامى سألت عن ما ينصح به الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الموضوع وعندما رد البعض لم يفهم سؤالى فسألت بطريقه أخرى 
وحضرتك مشكور لإجابتك ولكن لى إستفسارات عما كتبته حضرتك ولكن تم حذف هذه المشاركه بحجة أنها ليست فى الموضوع 
أليس من حقى أن أفهم ما يكتب ؟*


----------



## challenger (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*

*أختي مسلمة مصرية صدقيني لم أفهم ما تقصدين ؟

هم حذفوا أحد ردودي أنا!!!
إذا ً فهي الحرب
:bud:

ده يوم مطين و منيل بستين نيلة !! :nunu0000:






هههههه . .  أنا بمزح ربما كانت ردودي خارج الموضوع فعلا ً !
​*


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> *أستاذ Challenger فى بداية كلامى سألت عن ما ينصح به الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الموضوع وعندما رد البعض لم يفهم سؤالى فسألت بطريقه أخرى *
> *وحضرتك مشكور لإجابتك ولكن لى إستفسارات عما كتبته حضرتك ولكن تم حذف هذه المشاركه بحجة أنها ليست فى الموضوع *
> *أليس من حقى أن أفهم ما يكتب ؟*


 
لا ليس من حقك ان تكتبي ما تعتقديه هو الصحيح و الحقيقة الثابتة في الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب كتابنا و نحن من يفسره و يشرح معنا, لا اشخاص لا يعرفون سوى القص و النسخ من المواقع الاخرى

سألتي سؤالك و اجبناكٍ
و بعدين؟ عايزة ايه تاني؟
هذه اخر فرصة لك


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



my Rock قال:


> لا ليس من حقك ان تكتبي ما تعتقديه هو الصحيح و الحقيقة الثابتة في الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب كتابنا و نحن من يفسره و يشرح معنا, لا اشخاص لا يعرفون سوى القص و النسخ من المواقع الاخرى
> 
> سألتي سؤالك و اجبناكٍ
> و بعدين؟ عايزة ايه تاني؟
> هذه اخر فرصة لك



*هو حضرتك زعلان كده ليه 
دائما مصر على أن تظهرنى مخطئه 
أنا لم أقل أن من حقى أن أكتب ما أعتقد ولكن سألت وقلت 
أليس من حقى أن أفهم ما يكتب ؟ يعنى أسأل عما لا أفهمه من كتبكم وما اشتبه على فيه وتجيبون 
فإن لم يكن لدى حضرتك القدره على الرد أترك الرد للآخرين ولا تهاجمنى بدون سبب 
وأرجو من حضرتك أن تقرأ بتأنى ولا تتسرع فى الحكم على الآخرين ولا تقولنى ما لم أقل 
وشكرا *


----------



## geegoo (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس*

ا / مسلمة
التركيز في الموضوع هو نظام متبع في المنتدي
اذا طرأ لحضرتك سؤال من احد المشاركات ... افتحي به موضوع جديد ... ما المانع ؟
اما لو فقدنا هذا النظام فستصبح المواضيع مشتتة و لا نخرج بأي فائدة ...
تخيلي حضرتك ...
سؤال عن الصبر ... بداخله سؤال عن الاعتراف ... يذهب بنا لسؤال عن التوبة ... و يردنا لسؤال عن الفداء ............... الخ الخ
كيف يتابع احد العنوان الرئيسي للموضوع في وسط هذا التشتت ؟
بل كيف نعرف ان السائل وصل لاجابة سؤاله ام لا ؟
و بالاضافة لذلك ... كلنا تقريبا تم حذف مشاركات لنا من قبل ... و هذا لا يجعلنا نتضايق بل ينبهنا لمعني و متطلبات النظام ...
سلام و نعمة ..
ملحوظة اخيرة ...
هل وصلتك اجابة سؤالك عن الصبر في المسيحية ام مازال هناك شيئا غامضا ؟


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: نريد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *هو حضرتك زعلان كده ليه *
> *دائما مصر على أن تظهرنى مخطئه *
> *أنا لم أقل أن من حقى أن أكتب ما أعتقد ولكن سألت وقلت *
> *أليس من حقى أن أفهم ما يكتب ؟ يعنى أسأل عما لا أفهمه من كتبكم وما اشتبه على فيه وتجيبون *
> ...


 
حكرر اخر مرة
سألتي سؤالك و اجبناكٍ
و بعدين؟


----------



## challenger (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس*

*أختي مسلمة مصرية إن كان لك أي سؤال آخر بإمكانك فتح موضوع آخر !

هذا هو النظام هنا و هو لصالحك صدقيني لكي لا تصبح النقاشات مشتتة !​*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس*



geegoo قال:


> ا\
> هل وصلتك اجابة سؤالك عن الصبر في المسيحية ام مازال هناك شيئا غامضا ؟




*بداية شكرا لحضرتك 
لقد قرأت النصوص بالفعل ولكن عندما أسأل عن معنى شئ فى النصوص التى ذكرت يقال أنى أخرج عن الموضوع *


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بداية شكرا لحضرتك *
> *لقد قرأت النصوص بالفعل ولكن عندما أسأل عن معنى شئ فى النصوص التى ذكرت يقال أنى أخرج عن الموضوع *


 
معنى النصوص تستطيعين ايجاده بنفسك عن طريق تفاسير الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصوص عن الصبر من الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*بصراحة مش لاقي غير كدة*
*أنما للصبر حدود علي رأي الست أم كلثوم*

*يا أخت مسلمة مصرية*
*أنتي سألتي عن الصبر كتابياً وتمت أجابتك بشكل وافي علي مدار خمس صفاحات*
*فهل سنكتفي أم سنظل ندور وندور في حلقة مغلقة*

*فعلاً حددي وبوضوح ما تريدين لننتهي والا سيكون للأدارة تدخل*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

